# My Computer is a 1950s Orchestra - Part 4



## alexballmusic (Nov 10, 2017)

My quest to create an authentic sounding vintage orchestra continues. This is my 4th go at it and I think I'm getting a little better with each attempt, although still a work in progress.

What do you guys think? Anything I'm missing or could improve? Anybody have more insight into the gear and techniques of this era I could learn from?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 10, 2017)

You are a bloody whiz with these, I love it.
One nitpick with this one; I don't know if it's some tape wobble effect that's causing it or excessive humanization, but the legato strings sound woefully out of tune at points. Perhaps that could be dialled back a bit?


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 10, 2017)

rottoy said:


> You are a bloody whiz with these, I love it.
> One nitpick with this one; I don't know if it's some tape wobble effect that's causing it or excessive humanization, but the legato strings sound woefully out of tune at points. Perhaps that could be dialled back a bit?



Couple of people now said the same thing. So that must be right. I must have missed that.

I have had the capture software do some weird pitch things to screen captures so I wonder if that's happened again in a few places now I listen back.

I had the wow and flutter set quite mildly so it shouldn't sound like big drifts.

I shall watch out for that. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Gerald (Nov 10, 2017)

Superb!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow, great mockup. Alex, my guess is that you are the foremost expert in creating a vintage orchestra sound. I can't imagine anyone knowing more about the subject than yourself. You are amazing!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 10, 2017)

Very inspiring! I agree with @rottoy that the vintage pitch-shifting effect is occasionally a bit too obvious, at first I had to ask myself if you're parodying the genre. 
Nonetheless, I think it's great!


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 10, 2017)

Paul T McGraw said:


> Wow, great mockup. Alex, my guess is that you are the foremost expert in creating a vintage orchestra sound. I can't imagine anyone knowing more about the subject than yourself. You are amazing!



Thanks that's very kind. Hoping to keep developing it and get better at it.


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 10, 2017)

Maxime Luft said:


> Very inspiring! I agree with @rottoy that the vintage pitch-shifting effect is occasionally a bit too obvious, at first I had to ask myself if you're parodying the genre.
> Nonetheless, I think it's great!



Yep, several people made the same comment. Think that's spot on. Thanks for the feedback, does help to pick out the things I miss.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 10, 2017)

rottoy said:


> You are a bloody whiz with these, I love it.



I agree 100%. I've been enjoying your 1950's orchestra videos immensely. Bravo!


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 12, 2017)

OK, so here's some more development on this.

The vintage mix with the wow and flutter backed off and without any of the glitches in the screen capture:


And a modern mix with no vintage processing for comparison:


Thanks again for your feedback Much appreciated.


----------



## South Thames (Nov 12, 2017)

(Vintage) hats off -- this is great! Really interesting challenge to try and capture this era of music/recording with samples, and I think you've done a terrific job. The string arrangement emulation, particularly, is fantastic.

I actually kind of prefer the modern mix -- the music itself proclaims the era loud and clear, and from my POV some of the recording effects are a little distracting, though less so in the second example. But I guess emulating the recording style is part of the challenge also. 

The only bit of this which says 'samples' to me on a casual listening are the exposed horns chord at 0:03 and elsewhere -- they seem to speak too slowly; may be a closer perspective would help? But that's picking nits. Great job

Don't know if you do requests but would love to hear you have a go at one of the Barry Bond scores from the 60s...


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 12, 2017)

South Thames said:


> (Vintage) hats off -- this is great! Really interesting challenge to try and capture this era of music/recording with samples, and I think you've done a terrific job. The string arrangement emulation, particularly, is fantastic.
> 
> I actually kind of prefer the modern mix -- the music itself proclaims the era loud and clear, and from my POV some of the recording effects are a little distracting, though less so in the second example. But I guess emulating the recording style is part of the challenge also.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much. 

Mixes - I quite like the vintage mixes because they smudge things together a bit and hide some of the "sample" sound a little. But interesting to do a straight modern mix too. After all, that is what it sounded like at the time in the flesh.

The brass were the most difficult on this. Especially that section you mention. Tried a bunch of different patches and programming approaches and it still wasn't sounding exactly like I'd want. Will have to see if closer mic mixes help that in future as you suggested.

Thanks again.


----------



## Architekton (Nov 12, 2017)

Amazing, great song and you captured the sound of that era perfectly.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Great job! I love listening to these and laughing at your silly comments in the video.

Also here's the piece played by a real orchestra for those who want to compare


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 13, 2017)

Jediwario1 said:


> Great job! I love listening to these and laughing at your silly comments in the video.
> 
> Also here's the piece played by a real orchestra for those who want to compare




I tempo mapped my version to this recording. Great isn't it!


----------



## Ben E (Nov 14, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 14, 2017)

Alex, I did compliment over on YouTube.
But once again, top stuff, old bean.

Interesting enough, listening to your mock ups, sent me in search of some Barry Gray material on YouTube for some reason - Nostalgia More than likely.


----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 16, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> Alex, I did compliment over on YouTube.
> But once again, top stuff, old bean.
> 
> Interesting enough, listening to your mock ups, sent me in search of some Barry Gray material on YouTube for some reason - Nostalgia More than likely.



Thanks very much.

Yep, nostalgia is also my drug of choice.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 16, 2017)

One rather revelled in this over a spot of tiffin on the veranda


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 16, 2017)

OT:
@alexballmusic ooh ooh ooh and that Shakuachi... it's also the start of Conditioned Soul by the Eurythmics! Mental!

From Alex's vid on Mellotron etc. samples:


----------



## Quasar (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## alexballmusic (Nov 16, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> OT:
> @alexballmusic ooh ooh ooh and that Shakuachi... it's also the start of Conditioned Soul by the Eurythmics! Mental!
> 
> From Alex's vid on Mellotron etc. samples:




Ha! Great spot. That's definitely the Emulator Shakuachi. Just without reverb and playing a different part.


----------

